# Indian Expats can Link Aadhaar with Mobile using Toll Free Number without Biometrics



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi Indian Expats living Abroad,

Most of the NRIs will be having Aadhaar Card & might be facing difficulty in Linking Aadhaar Number with their Indian Mobile Numbers which was made Mandatory for Indian Residents by the Government.

Physical Biometric Verification was required till the end of the year 2017. 

But from this year 2018, the Process has become simple.

Link your Aadhaar Card with your Mobile from Home using Toll Free number (14546) & No need of any Biometric Verification.

Steps:
•	Call the IVR Number 14546 (Toll Free) 
•	Accept that you want to verify your Aadhaar Number
•	Enter your 12 Digit Aadhaar number.
•	Accept your consent for it to fetch your important details (DOB, Address etc.)
•	You will receive an OTP via SMS.
•	Enter the OTP.
•	You will get an SMS confirming the Re-verification.

* Mobile-Aadhaar Linking is Not Mandatory for NRIs. But I believe this thread might be useful.


----------



## bhat88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi Indian Expats living Abroad,
> 
> Most of the NRIs will be having Aadhaar Card & might be facing difficulty in Linking Aadhaar Number with their Indian Mobile Numbers which was made Mandatory for Indian Residents by the Government.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the details. 
Do you think replacing a linked mobile number with a new mobile number is possible online considering the fact that older number is not active anymore?


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi Indian Expats living Abroad,
> 
> Most of the NRIs will be having Aadhaar Card & might be facing difficulty in Linking Aadhaar Number with their Indian Mobile Numbers which was made Mandatory for Indian Residents by the Government.
> 
> ...


How to dial 14546 from oversea. I have my linked India number on International roaming but when I try to dial this number it says invalid number.
Please advice....


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

bhat88 said:


> Thanks for the details.
> Do you think replacing a linked mobile number with a new mobile number is possible online considering the fact that older number is not active anymore?


Yes.. You can Update your Address/Mobile No Online.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

But I'm Not sure whether any Overseas Address/Mobile No can be Updated !!??


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

Prit9638 said:


> How to dial 14546 from oversea. I have my linked India number on International roaming but when I try to dial this number it says invalid number.
> Please advice....


I believe that you can try it through Skype Calling.

Link your Indian No to Skype Outgoing (Your Indian No will be displayed whoever receives your call from Skype).

While making an Outgoing Call, Select India (+91) & Add the Toll Free No.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

It's just my Idea & I'm Not sure whether it works or Not!!


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

@ NRIs: If the above Skype Trick works, kindly Post it in this Thread; it might be Helpful/Useful for others too..


----------



## sam_is_here (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,
Anyone here was able to successfully link their Indian mobile number with Aadhaar using above method?? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

sam_is_here said:


> Hi,
> Anyone here was able to successfully link their Indian mobile number with Aadhaar using above method??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It does not work. You can not call Indian toll free number from overseas. I am planning to send my phone to India with a friend and will ask him to call and validate my number with Aadhar.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

Tejas_LCA said:


> It does not work. You can not call Indian toll free number from overseas. I am planning to send my phone to India with a friend and will ask him to call and validate my number with Aadhar.


Was anyone able to call 14546 from overseas?


----------



## vikramp (Feb 14, 2018)

*Verification of indian SIM from abroad without Aadhar*



Tejas_LCA said:


> It does not work. You can not call Indian toll free number from overseas. I am planning to send my phone to India with a friend and will ask him to call and validate my number with Aadhar.


calling 14546 from abroad is not possible. However, there is an alternate arrangement for vodafone users. 

The process is lengthy 

(a) it does not link sim with aadhaar but it verifies without aadhar. (b) you need to select NRI option on this link (links removed because I am a new member) (b) add all details and (c) upload documents e.g.(i) passport first page, (ii)passport last page, (iii) passportpage showing stamp of last exit from india, (iv) photograph (v) visa document

(d) upon successful submission it will get one transaction ID and a link
(e) this transaction ID will be valid only for 48 hours
(f) you need to pass on this ID and your mobile number to someone trusted in india
(g) the trusted person in india, using the link, will visit the verification webpage 
(h) will furnish the transaction ID and the mobile number to be verified
(i) this trusted person must have Aadhaar No. and a mobile number linked with the Aadhaar
(j) the trusted person has to share the OTP to verify his aadhaar no.

..So try your luck.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

vikramp said:


> calling 14546 from abroad is not possible. However, there is an alternate arrangement for vodafone users.
> 
> The process is lengthy
> 
> ...


This is good for NRIs who don't have Aadhar or no Indian number linked with Aadhar. For me and most of new migrants, it will not work as they might have Aadhar and Indian number updated with Aadhar.


----------



## vikramp (Feb 14, 2018)

Tejas_LCA said:


> This is good for NRIs who don't have Aadhar or no Indian number linked with Aadhar. For me and most of new migrants, it will not work as they might have Aadhar and Indian number updated with Aadhar.


Dear Friend, 
Read point (a). I have clearly written that this does not link Aadhaar with the SIM connection. 

It is only an alternative to mandatory re-verification suggested by the GOI. The provision is made so that NRIs who don't have Aadhaar can be verified. 

If you have linked your mobile number with Aadhaar with UAID, that record will not automatically go to the SIM provider. If you have Aadhaar but you have not linked it with your SIM Provider, the SIM provider can accept this option.

You appear to be confused between registering a mobile number with UAID and linking Aadhaar with the mobile service provider.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

vikramp said:


> Dear Friend,
> Read point (a). I have clearly written that this does not link Aadhaar with the SIM connection.
> 
> It is only an alternative to mandatory re-verification suggested by the GOI. The provision is made so that NRIs who don't have Aadhaar can be verified.
> ...


Yes, I agree with what you say and there is no confusion. My point was that this will not work for people like me who already have aadhar and an Indian phone number updated in aadhar but not verified by Mobile service operator as per recent government guidelines.

I gave my phone to a friend who was travelling to India. He called 14546 using my phone and got verified by operator.


----------



## sweetyrahejas (Jul 14, 2018)

sam_is_here said:


> Hi,
> Anyone here was able to successfully link their Indian mobile number with Aadhaar using above method??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Have you got your verification done? please share.


----------



## shweta2296 (Feb 18, 2021)

vikramp said:


> *Verification of indian SIM from abroad without Aadhar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, what is this link? Can you share again


----------

